# Compatible Printer for PowerBook G4



## phyllis111 (May 3, 2009)

I have a PowerBook G4, about 2 years old and have never used it for printing.  I have an HP all-in-one printer/fax/scanner/copier.  Is there a way I can use that printer with my Mac?


----------



## Randy Singer (May 3, 2009)

As long as there is a Hewlett-Packard driver available for your printer that is compatible with the version of OS X you are running, you should be able to print from your PowerBook exactly the same as you would from any other Macintosh.

You don't give the model of printer that you have, or I would look for you.  You will need to go HP's Web site, look under Downloads, and see if there is a driver for your model of printer.

See:
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html?pageDisplay=drivers


----------



## nealt (May 3, 2009)

You might be lucky and the print driver might have been included with the Mac OS. Also try http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/. These drivers work well.


----------

